# New from Kansas



## alteredzx (Dec 13, 2011)

Whats good everyone.

I am a noob to the site from Kansas. I have been riding snowboards for a little while off and on. I would consider myself still new to it all. This winter having some more time, I wanna get into it a lot more. During the winter I also build custom sportbikes and drag race during the winter.

look forward to sharing stories. 

brad


----------



## JeffreyCH (Nov 21, 2009)

Welcome fellow flat lander


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Right on Brad. I moved to Denver from Shawnee.

My advice, move out while you still can! Denver is so much more fun than any city in Kansas.... I left my career, family, everything for CO and I don't regret it for a second. The activities here rotate with the seasons and you can never get bored.

Peas


----------



## alteredzx (Dec 13, 2011)

Milo303 said:


> Right on Brad. I moved to Denver from Shawnee.
> 
> My advice, move out while you still can! Denver is so much more fun than any city in Kansas.... I left my career, family, everything for CO and I don't regret it for a second. The activities here rotate with the seasons and you can never get bored.
> 
> Peas


Shawnee eh... I was born and raised in Overland Park. We got a condo at breck and need to use more often they we do. I try to save my vacation time to go to Table Rock during the summer.


----------

